
Increased risk of narcolepsy in children and adults after vaccine - yiedyie
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23884811
======
st0neage
Even if this holds up to scrutiny H1N1 will still be A LOT more dangerous than
the vaccination.

~~~
vesinisa
According to Wikipedia, 4% of young H1N1 infectees are hospitalized and only
5% of those die. The study found that the vaccination increased risk of
narcolepsy in children by factor of 6.5. Baseline prevalence of narcolepsy is
one in 3,000.[1] So even assuming certain infection with the flu, chance of
getting narcolepsy from the vaccination is on par with dying from the flu.

The problem with this vaccination was that it was rushed to the market in the
flu pandemia scare without proper trials.

[1]:
[http://www.ninds.nih.gov/disorders/narcolepsy/detail_narcole...](http://www.ninds.nih.gov/disorders/narcolepsy/detail_narcolepsy.htm)

~~~
spingsprong
If you had to choose between narcolepsy and death, which would you pick?

~~~
vesinisa
My point is that your best chance of getting _neither_ narcolepsy or death by
flu was by not taking this shot.

